# Jogging with a video ipod?



## enaj (Aug 26, 2004)

Hi all

I am getting a video ipod and I was wondering if anyone has any experience jogging with them (any good?). Are there any armbands or anything like that you can use or does it just go in the pocket?

Many thanks,
e


----------



## seetobylive (Aug 4, 2004)

I find it hard to jog with 'cause the video is jiggling to and fro whilst I run.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

enaj said:


> Hi all
> 
> I am getting a video ipod and I was wondering if anyone has any experience jogging with them (any good?). Are there any armbands or anything like that you can use or does it just go in the pocket?
> 
> ...


How can you watch "Lost" while jogging? Don't you keep looking around to see where you are, watch for traffic? I guess some people are just born to multitask.


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

i've jogged with a 3rd gen ipod, and truthfully i found it awkward and heavy, so i stopped taking it with me.

also, the wires flail around on one's chest and the earbuds fall out of the ears regularly.

i'd have to assume the video ipod would be similar ie., crap for jogging.


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

It can be done...I've jogged with my 1st gen iPod and we all know how heavy that baby is!

As long as you don't need to constantly change songs, or watch video, just drop it into a belt pack. Putting in a jacket pocket will just ask for the hard drive to freeze up. As for the cords, just snake it in under your t-shirt and that should solve the dangling issue.

I suppose the whole reason for the Shuffle and Nano flash drive was to address active users. My suggestion would be to try and pick up a cheap 512K Shuffle online or through some promo.


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

I've jogged with my 4G with no problems with respect to the unit itself. With what I know now, however, even if I wanted to jog with an iPod (which I have found I don't), I'd get a shuffle or a Nano for the purpose. They're just so much lighter and smaller.


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

Shuffle's ideal for this. The whole thing can go under the shirt too.


----------



## CN (Sep 3, 2004)

I tried to jog with an iPod, it was kind of annoying because when I held it in my hand it threw off my pace a little bit (hard to explain...it was just weird) and that thing would be pretty heavy on an armband. Nano/shuffle would be ideal but if you really want to use it (and can't spend the extra money) just make sure you aren't letting it experience the full jarring effect of every stride (hard drive will probably freeze up if you are unlikely). An armband might solve this, although I've never seen any due to the size.

Although...
 I watch movies on my video iPod while using our elliptical trainer thing (taped the cheapo case that came with it to the stationary portion of the elliptical trainer)...its great. I find I get bored while excercising, and this is the perfect solution. If I'm really into the movie, I spend longer than usual and get a better workout, so thats an added bonus.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

I'm not sure that the hard disk based iPod is ideal for jogging (all ergonomics aside). The shuffle and the nano would be better choices.


----------



## J-F Desfossés (Oct 15, 2003)

I jog, climb, bike and even paddle with my mini without a hitch. I have a Marware case which comes in handy. I even bike in -20 celcius weather snow, and rainstorms.

So here you go. It works !


----------



## Commodus (May 10, 2005)

I've jogged with my 4th-gen 20 GB. It's generally fine, but it helps that I have a Marware Sportsuit Sleeve (not an armband, just a pouch with a flap over top). The neoprene padding probably absorbs a lot of the little shocks when it's in your pocket. I've only had the iPod skip a few times at most.


----------

